# 1964 GTO Wheel and Tire Suggestion



## TomD1247 (Jan 29, 2021)

I have a Grenadier Red 1964 with 389 Tri-Power and 4-speed, all numbers matching, that I'd like to create two different wheel & tire looks.

For originality, I have the factory steel wheels that have been powder coated in black and are adorned with a set of OEM NOS (purchased in original boxes) wire-wheel covers shod with F70-14 red stripe tires.

I'd like to create a second look for occasional use that depicts a traditional day-two powered up aura. Not decided on anything yet - brand, size, finish - but I am considering Cragar SS or American Racing Torq Thrust D in chrome. I'm not looking to go overboard on size increase and do not want to roll the fenders or modify the body for obvious reasons, so maybe a 15 x 7, or 15 x 8, with an appropriate backspacing.

Any ideas, suggestions, thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Mine that I customized for the '65.


----------



## TomD1247 (Jan 29, 2021)

Baaad65 said:


> Mine that I customized for the '65.
> View attachment 152659
> View attachment 152660


Very sharp looking. What wheel did you star with, they look a bit like Magstar 500's, and what size wheel and tire combo are you running? Thanks!


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

TomD1247 said:


> Very sharp looking. What wheel did you star with, they look a bit like Magstar 500's, and what size wheel and tire combo are you running? Thanks!


The car came with wore out 14" with spinner hub caps, these are American Racing VN501. 15x7 front 15x8 rear, 215/70 and 275/60


----------



## TomD1247 (Jan 29, 2021)

Baaad65 said:


> The car came with wore out 14" with spinner hub caps, these are American Racing VN501. 15x7 front 15x8 rear, 215/70 and 275/60


Thanks for the info, much appreciated. Those are sizes right where I'm thinking to go, and I like just the hint of stagger.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

The rears are as big as will fit and I still had to make some room in the wells because when I had a full tank and hit a good bump they rubbed. I have stock height UMI performance springs in the rear and 1" lowering UMI performance springs in front. If I had to do it over I would have went with 17" wheels and tires.


----------



## PDub (Sep 8, 2019)

Baaad65 said:


> The rears are as big as will fit and I still had to make some room in the wells because when I had a full tank and hit a good bump they rubbed. I have stock height UMI performance springs in the rear and 1" lowering UMI performance springs in front. If I had to do it over I would have went with 17" wheels and tires.


What are the advantages on going with a 17" tire package versus a 15"? Is it pure aesthetics or more functionality or less modification?


----------



## TomD1247 (Jan 29, 2021)

PDub said:


> What are the advantages on going with a 17" tire package versus a 15"? Is it pure aesthetics or more functionality or less modification?


I think that's a matter of personal preference, not functionality since you can make either size wheel work, so you go for the look you want. I am going with a 15" wheel because I don't want it to look too modern, and 17" wheels were rarely, if ever, seen in the 60's on muscle cars for the street.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

If you do go with 17's, it'll certainly have a huge impact on aesthetics. Personally, I like muscle cars to have a lit of traditional/ iconic sidewall.

But aside from that, with 17's it will handle better, but ride rougher, get a little better mileage, but likley spin the tires easier too.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Tire spin bad. Side wall good.


----------



## tallrandyb (Jun 12, 2021)

Baaad65 said:


> Mine that I customized for the '65.
> View attachment 152659
> View attachment 152660


65 Coupe, very nice!


----------



## Benryanuk (10 mo ago)

I like the matching color look on mine, Grenadier red also '64 - was tempted to put together some black powder coated rims with poverty caps and bias plus too.


----------

